# commercial bids



## JET enterprises (Aug 6, 2005)

this is my first year plowing and im starting out small with 8 residential accounts as of now and next year im hoping to get more residential and some commercial, but i dont know how to get invited to put in bids for commercial plowing, do you guys just go to a business in the fall and say you do plowing and are hoping to put in a bid or are their postings in newspapers where local businesses ask for snow management biding? stuff like that?.. right now i have no idea.. does this question make sense?


----------



## Jay brown (Dec 26, 2005)

i would say a little of everything works well. keep your ears and eyes open. probably the biggest is word of mouth. just keep getting a little more each year and in 5-10 years you'll have a good customer base. this also gives you time to expand your equiptment.


----------

